# Analogue Chrono With Alarm Under £40?



## Matt911 (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi there

I am looking for a watch that is fairly robust, preferably analogue, with the chronograph design (the smaller dials) and also an alarm.

Does anyone have any good recommendations?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

The alarm seems to be key here.....do you want a buzzzzzz,beeps or genuine bell sound the latter being probably the most expensive and difficult to find. You need to test whether whatever sound is enough to wake you up or draw your attention.

then decide if Quartz or mechanical.......

then........... price!!!!!! .....

casio May fit the bill

good luck


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Casio is what I'm thinking pretty much. Affordable, robust, plenty of options to chose from, not sure about the analogue thing though...


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Casio is indeed the obvious... For £40, I'm not sure whether you'll get an analogue chrono with an alarm, but you'll definitely get an analogue-digital combo which might do what you need?

e.g. http://www.thewatchhut.co.uk/casio/mens-casio-core-alarm-chronograph-watch-aw-80-1a2ves-aw-80-1a2ves.html


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes, Casio seems to be the best bet.

Mind you, if you are looking for something pre-owned and a bit different, may I recommend a group of Seiko watches that feature a chronograph/alarm movement and are analogue in function. I am not sure when this caliber was launched but my own examples are from a while back, and the movement also found its way into some Lorus watches. I know that this type of Seiko watch brand new is considerably more than £40 but I have found pre-owned examples at very reasonable prices.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

There were some great old Casios with primary analog(ue) displays and a small digital display. I have a *Tissot TXL7* (or whatever it's called) like those, that has a "hidden" digital display (it disappears into the face when turned off) that offers time to seconds, date and seconds, day and date, second time zone, chrono (lap and split), countdown time, alarm. It's a dress watch, might find a pre-owned model for that price. I bought mine from a member (@Bladerunner?) here for more than forty quid, and loved it when I put it on a Tissot black leather strap. (BTW, this is the same ETA movement featured in some Breitlings, I believe. All functions operated from the single crown/pusher. Ingenious, ecktually.)




























There's a venerable old *Seiko movement 7T32 *that had analog all the way, chronograph, and alarm. My example is fugly gold all over, but I also have a nonfunctioning Yema (dead battery; one register stopped working) with roughly the same movement. The 7T32 is a workhorse, featured in several styles. If you start a search on WatchRecon or other sites for one, you're sure to have one turn up, quite possibly in great condition.










BTW, on at least this movement, the alarm register can double as a second time zone register. In this pic above, I have mine set 4 hrs ahead, displaying UTC while I was in EDT. :wicked:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have had more issues with 7T32 movements than any other. I actively avoid them.

The rumour was that Seiko had them made by British Leyland using Lucas electrics  :laugh:


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> I have had more issues with 7T32 movements than any other. I actively avoid them.
> 
> The rumour was that Seiko had them made by British Leyland using Lucas electrics  :laugh:


 I had one... it died after a couple of years. No great loss as I doubt I'd ever wear it again anyway, but still less than impressive.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

ziggy1024 said:


> I had one... it died after a couple of years. No great loss as I doubt I'd ever wear it again anyway, but still less than impressive.


 Um ... did you try a new battery?


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> Um ... did you try a new battery?


 Yes.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes, thanks dear Chromejob for that post. The Seiko analogue chrono/alarm is exactly the movement I was talking about, and I must admit that my local jeweller also mentioned its unreliability when I asked him about it today. Your idea of watches combining analogue timekeeping with a digital chronograph is an excellent one and, as you say, Casio have been doing these for ages. I like the Tissot model you show.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, okay, maybe the 7T32 isn't the watch to recommend. I've seen later Seikos with roughly the same layout and functions. Apparently they evolved the model. I don't know if the later models were able to display a second time zone. I've seen some examples here (believe @JayDeep had one). @Matt911 try searching through threads in the Japanese Watch section of the forum.


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

ziggy1024 said:


> Casio is indeed the obvious... For £40, I'm not sure whether you'll get an analogue chrono with an alarm, but you'll definitely get an analogue-digital combo which might do what you need?
> 
> e.g. http://www.thewatchhut.co.uk/casio/mens-casio-core-alarm-chronograph-watch-aw-80-1a2ves-aw-80-1a2ves.html


 Now shows at £24.00 !!! :clap:

*
Mens Casio CORE Alarm Chronograph Watch AW-80-1A2VES
*

£40.00

£24.00 (40% Off)


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Sulie said:


> Now shows at £24.00 !!! :clap:
> 
> *
> Mens Casio CORE Alarm Chronograph Watch AW-80-1A2VES
> ...


 I think it was £26 when I originally posted it...

And David Attenborough has one! :notworthy:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> I have had more issues with 7T32 movements than any other. I actively avoid them.
> 
> The rumour was that Seiko had them made by British Leyland using Lucas electrics  :laugh:


 Lucas; was he the Saint that "invented the dark"?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Chromejob said:


> Well, okay, maybe the 7T32 isn't the watch to recommend. I've seen later Seikos with roughly the same layout and functions. Apparently they evolved the model. I don't know if the later models were able to display a second time zone. I've seen some examples here (believe @JayDeep had one). @Matt911 try searching through threads in the _Japanese Watch_ section of the forum.


I think *7T62* is what I was thinking of.


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

Matt911 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am looking for a watch that is fairly robust, preferably analogue, with the chronograph design (the smaller dials) and also an alarm.
> 
> Does anyone have any good recommendations?


 Fortis do a beautiful Automatic Chrono Alarm if you have the budget :yes:

Doh ... just saw the under £40 bit :laugh:


----------

